# Donald Trump hammers away at Obama’s citizenship issue



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

*Donald Trump hammers away at Obama's citizenship issue *

 
*53 minutes ago* | By Associated Press

WASHINGTON - Real estate tycoon Donald Trump says he hopes questions surrounding Barack Obama's U.S. citizenship won't be the defining issue if he's chosen as the Republican candidate to challenge the president's re-election.
Trump tells MSNBC he plans to decide by June whether to run. He says that if he's nominated, "I'd like to beat him straight up," not on the basis of the birth issue.
Trump says he didn't introduce the issue, but was asked about it during an interview a month ago. Since then, he says he's looked into it and believes "there is a big possibility" Obama may have violated the Constitution.









21 Comments


----------



## LGriffin (Apr 2, 2009)

This is very interesting. Trumps name recognition alone could steal dangerous amounts of votes from odrama's ignorant voters.

*Donald Trump trails President Obama by just three points in new poll
*

Political pros say it's a pipe dream, but a Newsweek/Daily Beast poll of likely voters finds Donald Trump trailing President Obama by just three points - less than the poll's margin of error.
The finding is certain to fuel Trump's oversized ego while conjuring up images of Ross Perot's independent presidential campaign in 1992.
The quirky Dallas zillionaire and philanthropist fizzled before the balloting and came in a distant third, but many political experts say he made Bill Clinton President by siphoning votes away from George H.W. Bush.
A Trump run for the Oval Office would probably end like Perot - as a spoiler for other Republican wannabes.
For instance, the poll found Obama would beat former Massachusetts Gov. Mitt Romney by just two points if the election were today - but if Trump were a third-party candidate, Obama would win by six points.
Similarly, Obama would clobber Sarah Palin by a hefty 11 points, but with Trump in the race Palin would be crushed by a 23-point margin.
It appears Trump's best theoretical shot at the White House would be to win the GOP nomination.
That seems fanciful. Newsweek/Beast says he's preferred by only 8% of voters, trailing Romney (19), ex-Arkansas Gov. Mike Huckabee (18) and Palin (10).

Read more: http://www.nydailynews.com/news/pol...t_three_points_in_new_poll.html#ixzz1IqL1w3NI
​


----------



## Mozzarella (Apr 8, 2006)

Not a big Trump fan or politics in general, but I'll admit that I like when someone gets called out. Put up or shut up. On a side note, seems like there is not a single genuine fucking thing about our commander in chief.


----------



## Hush (Feb 1, 2009)

Ross Perot is one hell of a guy, and would have been a great President. He has done some amazing things behind the scenes, and was too modest to use them in his campaign. Says a lot about his character.


----------

